# Newbie Stocking Question



## Eternal Irony (Dec 23, 2019)

I've been doing a lot of research but there seems to be a lot of conflicting information so I was hoping that you could clear up a few questions for me please.

I'm currently running a 360l (4' x 2') recently re-planted community tank with 
7 Lemon tetra
9 Harlequin rasbora
8 Otos
2 Sterbai cories (rescued from a friend that was getting rid of their tank)
Planning on a koi angel

Would Bolivian rams fit into my stocking and if so what numbers should I be looking at. Also should I hold off until the plants have grown in a bit before I get them if I do as I only re-planted a few days ago.

I went away for 2 weeks and even though a friend came in to feed and do water changes I came back to a bba outbreak so I completely broke down and scrubbed the tank and filter (over the period of a month or so so I didn't completely kill off the bacteria in my system.

All my parameters are looking good and apart from the alge outbreak I've had the tank up and running for 2 years with no issues. I've added a photo of my tank as it is right now.

Re-scaped and ready to go [MEDIA=imgur]zShzfCr[/MEDIA]


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F

Tank looks awesome, but a bit sparse on decor. Rams would appreciate a bit more cover. I'd recommend wood. You could attach additional plants to driftwood.

A 4x2 is quite a bit of space. I would try both the rams and angels. If you're buying unsexed, start with 6 of each and remove fish that do not fit into the mix as they mature.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Eternal Irony (Dec 23, 2019)

Great, thanks. I've got another piece of wood coming and some bolbitis to attach to it for added cover. I think I'll also let the plants grow in a bit more before adding rams.

Any advice on numbers and male to female ratio?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd go for 2 pairs of Rams, initially. See how it plays out.
I've never kept Angel's, myself. Doubtful you'll get sexed fish. Start with a minimum of 6 unsexed. More would be preferable, if unsexed.. That's a great sized tank.


----------

